# IUI (Intrauterine Insemination) without injections



## LITTLEHELP (Feb 12, 2009)

I ask the below question to the nurse and she said it is possible to have the iui without drugs, but what is the success rate of this, has anyone done it this way?




I have heard of IUI (Intrauterine Insemination) and was wondering if we could try this treatment, but having read your website it talks about using daily injections to simulate the ovaries.
Is it possible to have this treatment without this, but just having the semen/ sperm  insemination procedure. What are chances of this?


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

hi 
i know some do IUI without clomid but has for other one i ave no idea but wanted to wish u luck on your journey


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi,

I had 2 cycles of IUI without medications just Scans along the way. Sadly these cycles were BFN for me.
We used medication for our 3rd cycle and I had a BFP with twins!!

Good luck with ttc

Donna x x


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hiya

I've recently just had my first IUI without drugs  .  I will then have two more goes without drugs then go on to 3 IUI's with drugs, if it doesn't work.  I'm not sure why it's different for people - if it's just different clinic protocols? We are having to use donor sperm but everything is ok with me so not sure if that could be why also?  

Best Wishes, Charlie x


----------



## hurshy (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi,

we've yet to start our treatment & have been given the choice of IUI with or without medication. We've decided to opt for without medication and were told by our clinic told that with medication is approx 4% more successful.

Good luck

H x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I had 5 DIUIs only with clomid - sadly none were positive but I also know people who had injections, each clinic seems to have quite different protocols. 
Good luck


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I was told a natural IUI has less than 10% chance of working whereas a medicated cycle has 15-20% chance. Basically the more control of your cycle there is the better the chances.


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

My NHS trust made me do ten cycles without drugs... all were BFN.  When I begged them for scans or clomid or some sort of help, they just said, "We don't do that"


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Our NHS had 0% success with non medicated IUI. We had Clomid both times and it worked both times. Minkey and several others have had success and with no meds. Depends on why you need fertility treatment, how it is handled and how you are cared for etc.

Do you know much about the clinic you would be under? How they operate and how closely they monitor cycles? What tests they will give you and your partner to check what is causing the IF for you as a couple? It seems to depend on lots of factors.  


Do hope you find what is right for you and get the BFP you long for.

Love and best wishes, Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just to say that I have had 3 unmedicated cycles of IUI with BFP's on 2 of those - resulting in my girls - I think it really depends what is wrong with you (we are unexplained, so don;t actually know!)- but it worked for me!

Minkey x


----------



## fijamez (Feb 9, 2009)

I have had 3 cyles of unmedicated IUI (so far no luck  )

i met consultant today and asked about medicated/stimulated cycle but he is of the opinion I am ovulating fine and should just continue with natural cycles.  I am not scanned during the cycle either - this seems  to be more on medicated cycles.  

My main concern is making sure IUI takes place at the right time (its quite a short window to get both egg and sperm in the right place at the right time) - particulalry as my clinic is closed sat pm and sunday and I always surge late friday to mid saturday!!

Every clinic seems different so am interested to see how others are doing it

All the best for your treatment

fi x


----------

